# Food not Bombs Kickoff in Nola (Halloween)



## Dameon (Oct 21, 2009)

The house I'm staying at here in nola is going to be starting food not bombs, and they're kicking it off on Halloween! There's going to be 2 kegs, and good fun. If you're going to be in New Orleans for Halloween, and you want to hang out with a bunch of squatter types, this will be the place to be. Unless, you know, you want to go to Bourbon street and get arrested.

At least four of us from StP will be there (including Mattpist, you know, the guy who runs this site?), so there'll be people to meet off the site, and all the kids at this house are travellers and really cool people. Please be respectful, and don't bring any junk or tweak. Bringing booze or tobacco to share will be very appreciated.

Also, if you have any gear, food, clothing, dog food, or whatnot to donate, these people will make sure it gets to kids who need it, so kick it down!

Don't bring drugs, bugs, or drama.

For information on the location, you can call 585-734-4211 and ask for Bella, or if you can't come up with 50 cents for a payphone, you can PM me and I'll give you the address. It's about a 4 mile walk, but buses do run out here.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Oct 24, 2009)

I just decided to go to Nola for halloween a little bit ago but I'm in CA right now so we'll see how that works out. If I do make it nola for halloween I'll probly give that number a call


----------



## BUMJUG (Feb 10, 2010)

i have pictures of this gathering!!will post them shortly....


----------



## BUMJUG (Feb 11, 2010)

dude bella andrew and stone are fucking FAMILY......straight up bella's words she wrote down for me "all kids welcome on NOLA...2537 wisteria new orleans"....we put up some bunkbeds and junk......great house to stash your pack..they are also on couchsurfing.com.....oh, and DO THE DISHES!!!


----------



## mandapocalypse (Oct 9, 2010)

Fuck yeah! Stayed with Bella, Andrew, and Stone last year around this time in NOLA... They still at the same place or what?
Good fucking people for sure!


----------



## wildboy860 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome!!! I stayed at they're place too with chalmbers and some other kids on here last Feb. but no unfortunately they moved and are no longer at that house. they are still in nola, but with a much smaller place so I dont think they allowing people to crash there right now. but I do look forward to seeing them again when back in nola. love those kids!!!!


----------

